# Is there a source for LGB owners manuals?



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

I've seen a source for service manuals, but not owners.

For some reason people selling secondhand stuff seldom have the paperwork that came with it originally.

Thanks

RonO


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

Here is a source that I use.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974

They are more exploded parts diagrams than manuals.

Chuck


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you, Chuck, however those are the service manuals. I'm hoping to find the owner manual that came with the item.

RonO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Like this!!

http://www.gbdb.info/data/manual/LGB/20252.pdf


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, exactly like that!

Now all I need to do is figure out how to use it from my iPad. &#55357;&#56842;

Thanks Dan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The Champex-Linden site is also full of great information on LGB:

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_pr...443927b513dc125691c0045fb8718dd.html?OpenView

There are all the old catalogs, exploded parts manuals, owners manuals etc., you just have to go to the home page and look under downloads etc.

Keith


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Cougar Rock Rail said:


> The Champex-Linden site is also full of great information on LGB
> Keith


 I second that. Champex-Linden is always my go-to. 

gbdb.info is also good.


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

Great sites.

Thanks everyone!

Ron


----------

